# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  La vido de la semaine de Kat : l'Informatique sans ordinateur

## Katleen Erna

*La vido de la semaine de Kat : l'Informatique sans ordinateur*

Comment se droulerait la vie d'une entreprise sans ordinateur ? Et si l'informatique tait non-numrique ?

Comment modifier une image ? Avec de la colle, des ciseaux et des pinceaux bien sr !

Comment cacher sa partie de solitaire ou son surf sur les rseaux sociaux  son patron ?

Ou bien, comment choisir un navigateur web sans vexer les autres ?

Autant de questions auxquelles vous avez peut tre t confront un jour, et qui trouveront leur illustration dans la vido de la semaine. 

Le plus drle : les "ralentissements" des collgues ^^

A voir ici : [ame="http://vimeo.com/12433033"]The Art of Analog Computing on Vimeo[/ame]

Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

3 - Si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP

4 - Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants

5 - I'm On A Mac

6 - Steve Ballmer ddicace un Mac

7 - Opra rpond  Google de manire dcale

----------

